# Lime Lake - Hillsdale county



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

This is for those near Lime Lake in Hillsdale County from
Kathy Melmoth, RN

There is a potential public health and environmental threat developing in Hillsdale County related to millions of gallons of contaminated water around the Vreba Hoff 2 Dairy CAFO facility. To see pictures go to: http://www.nocafos.org/news.htm

Lime Lake is a small lake community with many residents living on the lake all year. It is about 1/2 mile downstream from Vreba-Hoff 2 dairy CAFO. There is great concern that this contaminated water might be getting into Lime Lake inlets from this facility. Members of ECCSCM are concerned that this contaminated water might have animal waste in it and that it is a risk to the wells of Lime Lake residents.

Animal waste from CAFOs poses a great risk for zoonotic diseases (diseases that animals transmit to humans). Such diseases include Salmonella, Collibacillosis (from strains of E.coli), Campylobacteriosis, Cryptosporidiosis, to name a few. The elderly, children and people with impaired immune systems are at greatest risk.

The CDC has information on Zoonotic diseases from CAFOs: 
http://ftp.cdc.gov/pub/infectious_diseases/iceid/2002/pdf/moe.pdf


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

From the Michigan DEQ
Hearings planned for permit applications for Vreba Hoff Dairy and Waldron Dairy:

Subject: Public Notice of Permits and PUBLIC HEARING for Waldron and VrebaHoff Dairies

The public notice documents, including the draft permit and public hearing notice, for the proposed issuance of NPDES Permit No. MI0057539 to the Waldron Dairy for the Waldron Dairy facility located in Hillsdale County, Wright Township at 11774 Meridian Road are available via the Internet at http://www.deq.state.mi.us/owis/ - click on Permits on Public Notice. This notice re-opens the public comment period for the Waldron Dairy permit. 

The public notice documents, including the draft permit and public hearing notice, for the proposed issuance of NPDES Permit No. MI0057473 to the Vreba-Hoff Dairy for the Vreba-Hoff Dairy facilities located in Hillsdale County, Wright Township at 8502 South Meridian Road and in Lenewee County, Medina Township at 7601 Dillon Highway are available via the Internet at http://www.deq.state.mi.us/owis/ - click on Permits on Public Notice. This notice starts the public comment period for the Vreba Hoff permit. 

Both hearings are being held at the same location on the same evening, one after the other. The hearing notices are attached and give details on the hearing. A hearing is an opportunity for the public to be heard, DEQ does not comment or answer questions. The hearing is recorded and DEQ will prepare a written response to comments. All comments will be considered but only comments applicable to the permit will receive a written response.

Both permits are on public notice through May 29, 2008 and the hearings are on May 22, 2008. Comments on the draft permits may be submitted in writing via email or postal mail and/or verbally at the hearing.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Subject: Public Notice of Permits and PUBLIC HEARING for Waldron and VrebaHoff Dairies
The contact for more information should have been added to the announcement.
Mike Bitondo, 517-335-3303, [email protected]
Water Bur-DEQ, P.O. Box 30273, Lansing, MI 48909-7773


----------



## Motorcity_MadMan (Mar 8, 2007)

Another bogus attempt to stop some human activity in the pigeon River area.

The butterfly in question inhabits areas of wetland prairies , and feeds on plants such as Ferns in peat soils.

The biggest threat to the plants that it feeds on , is the common beaver, who dams up the river and floods out the plants.

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10370_12145_12204-33013--,00.html


Montmorency County soil maps.

http://soildatamart.nrcs.usda.gov/Manuscripts/MI119/0/Montmorency_MI.pdf


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Motorcity MadMan, You may have misplaced the reply to the wrong post.


----------



## lookin for the gills (Jan 21, 2003)

Yea wrong thread man:lol:. That is a interesting story HR. I used to fish that lake quite often. I know that Fred Bear goes there. If I remember correct. If there is anymore info that you find out please inform us.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Should point out that between the first post in 2003 and today, there have been many incidents and news stories about the Vreba Hoff Dairy CAFO that were not posted. It has been a long running CAFO debate.


----------



## Motorcity_MadMan (Mar 8, 2007)

Nope , it's the right thread , But looks like a different " Pigeon "river , The words " state game preserve" should have been caught by myself.:sad: There's also a Pigeon River in Huron county & St. Joseph county.More then likely some others.


Googling the Shipshewana address would have been the path to take.

Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## TC-fisherman (Feb 15, 2003)

Motorcity_MadMan said:


> Another bogus attempt to stop some human activity in the pigeon River area.
> 
> The butterfly in question inhabits areas of wetland prairies , and feeds on plants such as Ferns in peat soils.
> 
> ...





> In addition, natural processes that may be* important for maintaining suitable satyr habitat*, such as wildfires, changes in water levels and chemistry, *and flooding from beaver (Castor canadensis) activity*, have been virtually eliminated or altered throughout the species' range.


 did you read your own link?


----------



## Motorcity_MadMan (Mar 8, 2007)

T C . I see you didn't read post # 8 before you posted.:lol:

I'll give you a tip , use Google Maps of the Indiana farm , you'll see miles of suitable habitat. No doubt very little attention was given to this butterfly until some individuals came along who despise that method of farming and would scour the Endangered Species Act to stop that type of farming.

They would try another route if this farming activity was even further away from the river , because some want to eradicate this method of farming ANYWHERE.

Over in Ohio they're trying to stop windmills because environmentalists " say" an endangered bat could " on theory " , fly into the rotating blades.
Good , help Mother nature with the removing of bats with poor genetics.:evil:


----------

